# Batista Training with Cesar Gracie Gym



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Least he's trying to do this proper. Still don't see him doing anything good in mma.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought Batista was like Brock Lesnar size, but in the picture he looks just a bit bigger than Nick Diaz.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Ah good, he is learning the useful skill of how to attack 1 man with 12.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think that he will do well at all should Strikeforce sign him. (Which is seeming like it is actually a possibility now) First there was the rumor that he wanted to fight in MMA, then Coker said that he could make the crossover like Lesnar did, and now this. I think that it is cool that he is training, but it will be bad if Coker signs him.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmmm...
That's good. To see him in that gym with world class grapplers.
But, tbh...a couple of traiining sessions, even 1 year of training can't help him that much, of we consider he would sign with SF. 
I think it would be a good for SF - from the Marketing point of view!!! Batista could/would bring a lot of fans over from WWE. But i don't think we can compare him to Lesnar, not even Lashley. 
From a scale from 1 to 10:
Brock is 9
Lashley 6
Batista would be 2!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

70seven said:


> I thought Batista was like Brock Lesnar size, but in the picture he looks just a bit bigger than Nick Diaz.


Well, Nick is closer to the camera.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

He will fail miserably! I would be amazed if we ever really see him in a fight. It will be like when Sean O'Haire tried MMA. Probably resulting in a very serious spinal or muscle tear injury for Batista.


EDIT: LOL look at jake with the fancy jeans and belt w/ no shirt. Do you think he took off his shirt just for the picture?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

SJ said:


> He will fail miserably! I would be amazed if we ever really see him in a fight. It will be like when Sean O'Haire tried MMA. Probably resulting in a very serious spinal or muscle tear injury for Batista.
> 
> 
> *EDIT: LOL look at jake with the fancy jeans and belt w/ no shirt. Do you think he took off his shirt just for the picture?*


That's the Matthew Mcconaughey philosophy.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

He already got his ass kicked by Booker T so theres no point for him to go to mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but he lost to Booker T under prowrestling rules!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but he lost to Booker T under prowrestling rules!


Its rumored there was a back stage fight. In which Batista lost via GnP.

Just because you go train with these guys for a couple of seesions does not mean you become world class. This is a truly ill fated move by Batista.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think ill-fated is an understatement!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm sure coker will find some fat guy who doesn't know how to fight for Batista to go up against.


----------



## Murder101 (Jul 6, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but he lost to Booker T under prowrestling rules!


Backstage in a real fight, Booker T kicked his ass. Then again, just by looking at him, I wouldn't wanna **** with Booker T.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but Batista is bigger than Booker T!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

What does that have to do with anything? You have not really added to this thread. You just play off others words.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok if he gets his ass handed to him by Booker T behind stage then he will get worse by an actual fighter!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Batista is going to get the Herschel Walker treatment, send him to a good camp for a couple of months, then give him a can for ratings. It's all good, except he will probably get co-main event or something like that.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

1) Training with the Cesar Gracie fight team is a very smart move. Those guys have a very, very deep skillset of well rounded MMA talent.

2) Bautista is too old to make any kind of impact on MMA.

3) I can't fault Bautista for wanting to try his hand in MMA. If he wants to fight than he wants to fight.

4) Nobody really knows how bad the ALLEDGED ass kicking was that Booker handed Bautista backstage. Or how good of a fighter Booker really is. 

5) Signing Bautista is a strategy used to lure pro wrestling fans to watch the product. Thus bringing more potential fans to tune in.

6) No true MMA fan including myself takes this Bautista guy seriously.


*Just a few points I wanted to make here.*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Batista will bring fans and no one takes him seriously!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah Batista will bring fans and no one takes him seriously!


He'll bring his WWE fans. But no MMA hardcores will take him seriously.

It's actually a win, win situation for Coker.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if Coker would have Lashley fight more the ratings would be even higher!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well if Coker would have Lashley fight more the ratings would be even higher!


I think Lashley is actually training his game so that he can try to make an impact. 

It's a different situation.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if he is training then when is his next match?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Where's my spotlight?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well if he is training then when is his next match?


Well Kanto the answer is simple. 

It hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Well Kanto the answer is simple.
> 
> It hasn't been announced yet.


Looking for better cans... Looking for better cans is hard.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think he is going to face cans anymore!


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

cool...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

So Batista is at Cesar Gracie's to learn BJJ, Boxing, and how to gang jump a single person. Excellent skills for MMA! :sarcastic12:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They are just hoping he will be around to help hold Mayhem down next time so the Diaz brother can lay the boots to him, the fat guy last time failed miserably.


----------



## Siska (Jul 7, 2010)

Uuuh Batista.. 

I loved him at WWE, but in MMA i think he has no chance. 
He has no fighting sport background, only some FMA Things but not really on a level i think he is ready for competition. 

MMA is more than wrestling, more than Boxing ... it is a collection of the most powerfull fighting sports like Thaiboxing, Jiu-Jiursu (oder Brazilian Jiu Jiutsu), Boxing of course and also Grappling. 

I know how hard can be learning Jiu Jiutsu, because i am in the same situation at this moment .. but i have done 10 years judo with a little time off from 4 years. I do refresh what i know .. but it is hard!

Batista has the power and the mind strong to fight at Strikeforce ... bit the first fights he will get some beatings. I am sure!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Well, Batista is in the right place. We all saw Lesnar pull off an arm triangle, something very few expected. He will learn arguably the best Jiu Jitsu and with Diaz & co., he will learn some good boxing skills. How well he does remains to be seen. Lashley seems to have adjusted so far. The wrestling base is the very best to start with. Batista may be in good shape but he's like 40 and that can make all the difference. Maybe his first fight should be against Hershel Walker. That would be a good first fight getting his feet wet...


----------



## Siska (Jul 7, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> Batista may be in good shape but he's like 40 and that can make all the difference. Maybe his first fight should be against Hershel Walker. That would be a good first fight getting his feet wet...


Yeah, of course!

But you must know the difference between wrestling you see in the show and wrestling like Brock Lessnar has done in his school time. Batista hasn`t done wrestling has sport... he learned it for the show and that was not the best knownledge i have ever seen. The Miz is a example for a young good wrestler.. Brock Lessnar war wrestler very long time, but only a very short time in the show.

Batista has the mind strong and the power to get a good entrance in MMA ... but you say it.. he is to old! 

Greeds

PS: Sorry for my bad english, i do my best but in the last years i was not able to conserve my knowndledge.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Or maybe he should go against Jose Conseco!


----------

